# Thought this was vertical..2000 watt



## cowell (Nov 29, 2011)

View attachment 1912003
I am just starting out a new set up.
Started flowering about a week ago. I have various sized plants in the room as I am trying to very quickly figure out proper spacing for the set up so I can start timing my clones. I have always done perpetual set up.. but I am not going to do that anymore. One room straight to harvest.. if I want to go perpetual, it'll be another 3 x 2000 watt set up just like this one running opposite 12/12's (4000 watts at a time.)
My set up is basically as shown. Will hold 84 plants. All in 3 gallon nursery pots. 2000 watts.

Right now I have everything from some 3 month olds to freshly rooted clones - 0 veg time.

I am working out my own grow system. It's a shallow water immersion technique I've been messing with over the past few years that seems to be working fairly well for me, so I'm going to show this grow as current (like maybe with updates? who knows 
and work out issues in the new space as they crop up.. 

I'll try and update as I go. This is a very basic set up - designed to be very low maintenance, low cost set up, and very easily dismantled within 10 minutes. (34 screws in total) 

Will take any questions, criticisms, or words of advice..
Thanks..


----------



## Joedank (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks great! I might put a bamboo or stake in each pot to train the plant on and hold phat colas ! Also put in a plastic layer between the pots an wood or paint it as it will mold unsealed. 
Also biggest plants on the bottom is how I roll...
Great start seems like your gonna pull a phat yeild off that rig hoss!
Best of luck and check out the thread heaths flooded tubes herein riu


----------



## WesternBotany (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks good, what's the strain?


----------



## cowell (Nov 30, 2011)

noptical said:


> subbed for sure.


Welcome aboard - hopefully it turns out to be something worth watching 



Joedank said:


> Looks great! I might put a bamboo or stake in each pot to train the plant on and hold phat colas ! Also put in a plastic layer between the pots an wood or paint it as it will mold unsealed.
> Also biggest plants on the bottom is how I roll...
> Great start seems like your gonna pull a phat yeild off that rig hoss!
> Best of luck and check out the thread heaths flooded tubes herein riu


Thanks Joe, I was contimplating the bamboo (I have used them in previous grows as well, and actually have about 200 x 3 foot peices in a bucket in the cornor in case I need them, but I was also toying with the idea of tying supprts to the rack above it.. I have also tied things up to the roof in past grows, but then it limits mobility of the plants.. this may solve that issue as I won't be moving them anyway.

The wood is actually rubberized with blue max. It's a paint on waterproof membrane for foundations.. but it's non toxic, and environmentally sound.(you can use it to coat the inside of water coolers - so if it's safe for me to drink out of.. I figure it's safe for the plants.) I also have lined the flower boxes with 6 mil poly as well (as a safe guard).. if you look at the 2 rows at the back of the room that you can see blue... that's the rubber membrane. I can basically manufacture anything custom I want and rubberize it to be water tight without too much worry.

I was looking at putting the bigger plants all along the bottom lastnight - as they are shading a few of the smaller plants.. so point taken and I will be moving them tonight when lights kick on.

Heath's thread is what made me start looking at vertical growing about a year ago..Ithink. and it's finally coming together.



WesternBotany said:


> Looks good, what's the strain?


Thanks man.. actually a few different strains, but all my own genetics on this run. I have RP kandy kush that will be going in as soon as I know the set up is dialed in fine.. but until then, 
I have :
bubba kush/strawberry cough
bubba kush/violator kush
bubba kush/cali orange skunk
bubba kush
As you can imagine, I had a bubba kush do some pollinating for me on the best of the other strains I had.. it's Barney's farms bubba + violator.. Dutch Passion's Strawberry cough, and I can't remember the cali o breeder... bought them on Attitude a few years back and just kept running the strain.. It's a good mid with great yeild, so I kept it.

Like I said, in a few months I'll know how my strains are doing, and may crack a few kandy kush to add a second room. (once this harvest goes I will hopefully have enough to set up another room straight away)... they are feminized, so I likely won't be so lucky as to draw a male there.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 30, 2011)

Figured you were on it ! Glad I asked cuz I was unaware of the rubberized paint! Cool


----------



## cowell (Nov 30, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Figured you were on it ! Glad I asked cuz I was unaware of the rubberized paint! Cool


not really a "paint".. it's an industrial coating.. but you can apply it with a paintbrush, sprayer, or trowel. I found using the foam brushes from the craft store worked great for smoothing it out. It's thick like drywall mud.. so you can put a 6 mm coating at a time. A few coats is all you need and it expands and shrinks without cracking with a lifetime guarentee.

Lights go on in a few hours, I'll try and snag a few more pics tonight...and see what else you can come up with I can try out to improve things.. one pic isn't all that telling I know.


----------



## PurpleCity (Dec 1, 2011)

Noob here, I am really excited about this vertical thing. Heath has also inspired me to roll in this direction. I am using this as my model http://strainguide.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/heaths-vertical-racks-strainguide.html I will however use Sunshine #4 instead of hydro. I will start a page once I am settled in a bit more. 

Cheers!
PC

Oh yeah, Looks Great! Subbed!


----------



## cowell (Dec 2, 2011)

PurpleCity said:


> Noob here, I am really excited about this vertical thing. Heath has also inspired me to roll in this direction. I am using this as my model http://strainguide.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/heaths-vertical-racks-strainguide.html I will however use Sunshine #4 instead of hydro. I will start a page once I am settled in a bit more.
> 
> Cheers!
> PC
> ...


I'm just getting my first vertical set up under way... I actually read that thread as well while researching things. I have never grown weed in soil. I read alot of people like the sunshine #4... 
You should start a page too.. there's not much action here on the vertical section, more posts, more attention to the section. You never know you may end up a vertical guru and be helping me figure my shit out.
And a welcome aboard to you too.. I do hope everything turns out to be worth the sub.


----------



## cowell (Dec 4, 2011)

some updates......


----------



## dank smoker420 (Dec 4, 2011)

looks nice man ive been lurking around vertical threads and i only see normal plants all on the ground with vert lights inbetween them. ive been looking for rooms like yours!! these are sick and use maximun space availible nice i like it!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm confused as to the watering. Are you flooding the trays they are in or what? I saw some of the small hose near the pots.


----------



## cowell (Dec 4, 2011)

dank smoker420 said:


> looks nice man ive been lurking around vertical threads and i only see normal plants all on the ground with vert lights inbetween them. ive been looking for rooms like yours!! these are sick and use maximun space availible nice i like it!


I have been looking as well - there are a few out there.. but most are a flooded tube type set up... and I've seen like one soil grow this way.




supchaka said:


> I'm confused as to the watering. Are you flooding the trays they are in or what? I saw some of the small hose near the pots.


I am in a first run in vertical - so I am going to have to change things around as I need to and don't want to be tied to an automated system until I have placement where I need it...Then I will be hardlining a top feed irrigation set up to drip into each pot. 
I have been playing with shallow immersion growing since I started..(I figure I'm the only one I know doing it.. so I can call it something fancy if I want to  ) I basically grow in the top of totes filled with nutes... literally like 5 gallons tops. These flower boxes however hold about a gallon of water -there's an airstone in each tray.. that's what you see running into them.

It WILL become a top fed drip that will just drain back to a res for each wall. Basically - I will just be building a box under the unit that is water proofed and it will be my res... run a pump that t's off at each row.. and a drip line for each pot from that main line.. one line from each box to the res as a return. Quite a simple set up actually.. but a little costly for hoses and fittings.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 4, 2011)

By shallow immersion is this like how an autopot just waters from the bottom inch or 2? Or an ebb flow thats really shallow would be the same I guess. Either way it looks like you're going to have some fun in there with it!


----------



## cowell (Dec 4, 2011)

supchaka said:


> By shallow immersion is this like how an autopot just waters from the bottom inch or 2? Or an ebb flow thats really shallow would be the same I guess. Either way it looks like you're going to have some fun in there with it!


Not familiar with auto pots..but sounds alot like it..basically I set all my clones at the same height in their pots when I plant them and fill the water to right under where the rockwool cubes are. I likely get about 3-4 inches of aerated water. I add H202 to each rack every other day... so far no algae..I plan on covering the open areas with panda film around the base of pots to up the reflectivity as well as light block the box... again.. until I figure spacing, I'll want everything to be pretty easy to move without having to rip shit apart. Algae will happen surely.. good thing is I have the boxes lined with vapor barrior.. so I can just chuck it at the end of this grow and be all neat and clean again, then I can hard line everything for automation.

It's fun for sure.. The only real maintenance is making sure clones are timed properly.

EDIT: I checked into auto pot.. and yes.. basically the same thing, only I guess mine is a deeper tray that can hold up to 7 plants...
Kind of a bummer... I thought I was inventing something here..lol.. oh well. Still planning on going to top fed irrigation once I get things figured out.


----------



## cowell (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 1922084View attachment 1922085View attachment 1922079View attachment 1922078View attachment 1922077UPDATE.

I lowered the shelves I was using. the bottom shelf is now right beside the lower light and there's about 18 inches in between shelves.
I moved bigger plants to the bottom (those are the mom's from the other plants flowering).. Umm.. they are looking really good for only a few weeks in... hope this keeps up.


----------



## cowell (Dec 7, 2011)

NO PICTURE UPDATE:

Sealed the room lastnight..and lowered the top light.. 
Things are looking good. Will try and get some shots tonight when lights kick back on.

I think I am going to pull the smaller plants this round. and put them into veg again... I am liking the look of the bushes growing on the bottom row... the mid sized plants are likely going to be perfect for my spacing at present, but I can add a 4th row, and comfortably get 5 pots in a level.. 

I am having issues with coming up with a 4th wall. I have seen guys do the army crawl into their room and such, but - I don't crawl unless I have to. I was thinking of putting the last tower on coasters so I could pull it out, and then push it back into place when I am closing the room up... but the last thing I want to do is be moving plants around in their 7-8th week of flower.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Joedank (Dec 7, 2011)

Leave the flowering plants alone!! Chalk it up to learning but wasted space is ...
Just get more clones and veg longer!!


----------



## cowell (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Joe!

I have like 70 - 80 rooted clones right now. I just have to alter the veg unit I made and I can pot them and have no worries.
I have another month and a half before I throw my next run in - I just figured I could re-veg the smaller plants and hit a bigger round of clones for next time.View attachment 1924487

I was running the trays as a flood.. but as you can see- there's alot of pot that doesnt' get soaked in this set up.. but if the walls are any higher, I have to tip the pots too much to take them in and out, was dumping hydrotron all over.... so I am going to run top drip on this as well.


----------



## Drug (Dec 11, 2011)

a lil late but im subbed keep up the good work


----------



## cowell (Dec 12, 2011)

Late?.. no - only like 3 weeks into flower - I'll take more update pics tonight when lights go on - just takes so long to post pics for what ever reason.
Everything's still going good though - stay tuned.


----------



## cowell (Dec 12, 2011)

View attachment 1931982View attachment 1931983View attachment 1931988View attachment 1931993View attachment 1931994View attachment 1931997

A few update pics taken tonight. 
They are looking pretty good to me.


----------



## WesternBotany (Dec 15, 2011)

cowell said:


> Like I said, in a few months I'll know how my strains are doing, and may crack a few kandy kush to add a second room. (once this harvest goes I will hopefully have enough to set up another room straight away)... they are feminized, so I likely won't be so lucky as to draw a male there.


Breeding your own strains, nice! I hope the hybrid vigour finds you well 

They look really great!


----------



## cowell (Dec 15, 2011)

WesternBotany said:


> Breeding your own strains, nice! I hope the hybrid vigour finds you well
> 
> They look really great!



Thanks, I am pretty happy with things so far.. I'll throw some pics up either tonight when lights come on - or tomorrow..(may be out late tonight  )


----------



## cowell (Dec 16, 2011)

Update pics - View attachment 1937503View attachment 1937504View attachment 1937511View attachment 1937512View attachment 1937517
View attachment 1937518


----------



## cowell (Dec 16, 2011)

These are all from tonight. 23 days flowering.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 16, 2011)

Cowell i like the room, man.

Glad to see you finally got it set up. How big is the room you're using? And what is the height of your shelves from top to bottom?


----------



## cowell (Dec 16, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> Cowell i like the room, man.
> 
> Glad to see you finally got it set up. How big is the room you're using? And what is the height of your shelves from top to bottom?


Thanks - Your grow is what got my ideas flowing on this set up - so thank you.
The room OD is 5x5. The shelves are 6" in. I have the shelves at 18" apart right now.. I'm not using the top row of shelves - was planning on doing a perpetual harvest on 4 week cycle, so didn't have the plant stock ready when I got it going. I like that spacing for moving plants around, but I may go a little closer next round and get the 4th row in play.. maybe go like 14" apart. Top shelf was set for 6 feet, but I'm going to move them together and raise the set up about 8 inches to help get some better airflow through the fan. 
So that will change - but I don't know to what yet.
I'm loving the light penetration the plants are getting compared to a horizontal grow.


----------



## cowell (Dec 19, 2011)

just a few update pics...View attachment 1944357View attachment 1944358View attachment 1944369View attachment 1944374View attachment 1944379


----------



## cowell (Dec 19, 2011)

not even 4 weeks in... I'm thinking vertical is the shit so far.


----------



## dankalotta (Dec 20, 2011)

hey curious whats the mesurment from the socket to the socket of the bulbs? tryna get n idea for the right size cooltube.. thanks


----------



## cowell (Dec 20, 2011)

Id have to measure, but they are about 3 feet apart - 1000 watters. I wouldn't do cool tube in a vert set up. Just try bare bulb with a good exhaust and you'll love it.


----------



## cowell (Dec 21, 2011)

Here we are about half way there. 
I guess for interest sake - I have been running veg nutes for the first 2 weeks, switched to transition to bloom nutes 2 weeks ago and I'll be running bloom nutes for the next 3 weeks, back off to 1/2 strenght nutes until I get about a week away from harvest and switch out to flush.View attachment 1946682View attachment 1946686View attachment 1946687View attachment 1946691View attachment 1946698View attachment 1946700


----------



## cowell (Dec 21, 2011)

View attachment 1946706View attachment 1946719View attachment 1946736View attachment 1946743View attachment 1946754


----------



## SFguy (Dec 24, 2011)

dam simon.. your gonna have alotta budds. =) ill sub.


----------



## cowell (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry, been busy over the holidays - will update tomorrow with some new pics.. everything is going good.. still green.
Dropped the hours to 10/14 today.


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 29, 2011)

A very informative grow. I just started a vertical 1000watter in a cool tube, and if my results are anything like yours, I'll be pleased. Surface area with the vertical grow was enough for myself to want to try it. 

Are these plants from seed? What is your ventilation scheme like? Always interested

Tex


----------



## cowell (Dec 29, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> A very informative grow. I just started a vertical 1000watter in a cool tube, and if my results are anything like yours, I'll be pleased. Surface area with the vertical grow was enough for myself to want to try it.
> 
> Are these plants from seed? What is your ventilation scheme like? Always interested
> 
> Tex


Thanks.. hopefully things keep growing the way they are and I'll be a happy camper. I hope to see at least a few lbs for sure. 

Lights go back on tonight - I'll take some pics then, but one of the biggest things I like about the vertical set up is that the entire plant is getting exposure to the light.. even the lower bud sites are swelling up really well.

There are some from seed and some clones in the flower room...the lower racks are all the ones from seed... they are the bigger plants, but have been topped multiple times etc for clones.. now I have clones of the phenotypes I'm liking growing out to be new moms.
I have RP kandy kush seeds waiting for my next set up - but these are all my own accidental crosses I figured I'd risk them first in the new set up, but they seem to be doing well.

I don't have a big enough exhaust fan.. 6" vortec through a carbon scrubber. I will go up to 8" on this room size for next grow as it does get pretty warm in there - but so far not to the detriment of the plants. Want to add C02 for next upgrade, that should make a big difference in final weight as well.

If you have anything to ask or add - feel free, it's a simple system and seems to be working well.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 29, 2011)

dam simon...!! hope santa brought you good stuff.. he brought me headlights for his sleigh in the form of a dual 600 watter with hoods and digital ballasts


----------



## cowell (Dec 30, 2011)

SFguy said:


> dam simon...!! hope santa brought you good stuff.. he brought me headlights for his sleigh in the form of a dual 600 watter with hoods and digital ballasts


Not quite as good as to you - I did get the green light to go rent my first grow house from the wifey... that's pretty good too 

update time: From thisView attachment 1963537View attachment 1963536


----------



## cowell (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats great that the accidental seeds are doing well. Those plants on the bottom left look like they're getting really heavy. Do you think you're going to have a problem with bud sag? Have you thought about a scrog system for this? I noticed the string, seems like its working well. Just thinking outloud.

Great progress


----------



## cowell (Dec 30, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> Thats great that the accidental seeds are doing well. Those plants on the bottom left look like they're getting really heavy. Do you think you're going to have a problem with bud sag? Have you thought about a scrog system for this? I noticed the string, seems like its working well. Just thinking outloud.
> 
> Great progress


Ya, the one on the bottom left has TONS of bud sites, and they are getting heavy. I have always tied my buds up for support... the one you are talking about in the pic is weird though.. in that pic it looks like it's curling towards the floor, but when you look at it - it hook sideways too like it's growing in a curve around the light..a pig's tail kinda. I just usually tie a slack sling in the nylon cord and then hit it with a couple of staples (usually into the ceiling - now into the tray above it..) but I am not against different ideas.. this is my first round (as I've said before) with vertical.. so I am sure there are a ton of ways to do this better and I'm open to hear about them.
I have thought about a screen.. but it seems like alot more work - and I like to make my set ups as little maintainence as I can - I'm a lazy stoner 
I am thinking that the plants in the midlle row are the right size for my set up. They are all looking like 2 ounce plants and they are the perfect height to fill the wall without crouding, and they are growing really strong.. no need to support the weight of the bud (yet).


----------



## bonghittersanber (Jan 3, 2012)

what is the benefit of vertical growing? i


----------



## plark (Jan 3, 2012)

bonghittersanber said:


> what is the benefit of vertical growing? i



Youtube vertical hydroponics... its good for people with odd shaped rooms or small rooms. Use of less wattage in most cases. I'm in the process of building my room right now and those are the 2 main reason im doing it.


----------



## cowell (Jan 3, 2012)

bonghittersanber said:


> what is the benefit of vertical growing? i





plark said:


> Youtube vertical hydroponics... its good for people with odd shaped rooms or small rooms. Use of less wattage in most cases. I'm in the process of building my room right now and those are the 2 main reason im doing it.


That's a little misleading plark - It's not less wattage.. You are using the same wattage - but since you are growing around the bulb you have more growing square footage and can add more plants. More plants = more bud. More bud = happy cowell.
You're 2 main reasons for going vertical are because you have an odd shaped room and you want to use less wattage? I'd have to see your room to get what you're meaning I guess.. have a link to your room? - I'd be interested in seeing what you're working with.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 3, 2012)

cowell you said its hot in there ?? how hot?? im experiencing some higher temps into the hight 80's now. i really dont wanna buy a/c ever.. where i live we wont need it cept maybe 1 week outta the year... 

ROCKS!! ABOUT THE HOUSE im jealous... m lady would love to not a have to deal with my shit at our house we live in.. its in order to get blown up eventually when we move, but we gotta move first... lmao


----------



## cowell (Jan 3, 2012)

SFguy said:


> cowell you said its hot in there ?? how hot?? im experiencing some higher temps into the hight 80's now. i really dont wanna buy a/c ever.. where i live we wont need it cept maybe 1 week outta the year...
> 
> ROCKS!! ABOUT THE HOUSE im jealous... m lady would love to not a have to deal with my shit at our house we live in.. its in order to get blown up eventually when we move, but we gotta move first... lmao


Has gotten up to 105... usually mid 90's though. Only way to get heat into 70's is to open the tent and vent into the main house. Not really an option to have the house stink to high hell. I used to run my lights through a cool tube and the 6" vortex was enough to cool the room and provide decent exhaust... now that I'm going bare bulb, it's totally inadequate for the size I'm doing and the amount of air I should move to properly cool... BUT - I'll dump a zip and buy a new fan/filter combo (8 or 10 is where I'm stuck right now) once I chop in a few weeks. 

You're telling me it rocks about the new crib. I have big plans that I can actually do now. That will open a whole new can of playing though. I'll have 4 identical set ups to test shit out with... sounds like it'll get expensive, but then again the wife won't see me bringing in the boxes from the new toys - co2, new tables,new fans, new lights, hydrotron, reses, etc.. So it may be for the best anyway.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 3, 2012)

bonghittersanber said:


> what is the benefit of vertical growing? i


in a nutshell, this:



(image credit goes to Gastanker via diaLUX)

congrats on the house, cowell, can't wait to see what all you get up to in your 4 tents..... <3


----------



## cowell (Jan 3, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> in a nutshell, this:
> 
> View attachment 1971541
> 
> ...


I like the pic... it really does say a thousand words. 

Thank you - BTW... it's really only going to be an apartment  I just like to talk the talk....
Something tells me once I get all 4 set ups going there will be 5 tents in the house though

I'll likely do alot more playing once they are dialed in... that may take me a bit. New set up again, constantly upgrading, will be hard to maintain levels... from a BIG girl grower stand point - what are some pieces of equipment I should add to my list of "should have"s?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 3, 2012)

makes me feel much better about the 70 babies going in this week.. =) i hooked up those other 600's its gonna be rad... but i wont get new pics up till after i take my lady on vacation for her birthday.. i have one from my cell... its not vert.. but itll still grow like a mutha... its now 2200 in a 8x8 room


----------



## cowell (Jan 3, 2012)

The thing to remember is that pot will grow under all kinds of conditions... it's a weed. Try and kill it and you won't... lol.
You just want to aim for the "optimum" condtions to maximize your yeild. If it's a little hot - you'll still be ok, just not as good as if the plants were grown in conditions it flourishes in. When I first started growing I thought that "optimum" meant "only way" - I've learned alot since then.

I can't wait to see your garden all lit up - take your girl out already and throw up some pics


----------



## SFguy (Jan 3, 2012)

im taking her to cambria for a couple days to get away, maybe go to hearst castle, i spread my gpas ashes up off 101 a couple years ago, gonna stop by that spot and put one up.. yeah i know the plants will handle more i guess im really glad that i am where am temperature wise.. i had borrowed a buddies lights one time and they put my temps up into the hundreds, my girl took care of them cause i was in jail for 45 days.. and literally she only watered them...lol still had some smoke... but it was homeswag though lol its cool tho i gave her mad props for even doing it...i have a 6 inch vortex too and that thing kicks ass im sorta suprised its pulling thru the 3 hoods and carbon filter i really need to get in there and clean my hoods the new to me ones i got for christmas were hella dusty..


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 4, 2012)

cowell said:


> I like the pic... it really does say a thousand words.
> 
> Thank you - BTW... it's really only going to be an apartment  I just like to talk the talk....
> Something tells me once I get all 4 set ups going there will be 5 tents in the house though
> ...


what do you already have on your list of "should have"s? 
if you're already having heat issues, you may want to look into an a/c.....

and are you planning on running a similar vert scrog in your new place, or did you have something else in mind?


----------



## cowell (Jan 4, 2012)

owwwww - Hearst Castle... swank  (had to google it - not from Cali - but swank non the less).

The only thing I have found with higher temps is your bud is a little more fluffy... but I am playing with the flowering hours and dropping to 10/14 is supposed to make your buds more resinous, finish faster, and your nugs will be alot more dense. This is coming from a RIU buddy - who's got a few houses going - that I go to for advice from time to time. I'll see if I can get him to chime in on what the change in hours does, in case there's more people following this thread than I know. 

So far I am getting bigger than normal, frosty buds. I attest this to the bare bulbs for now.. but will be checking trichs tonight (for week 6 update) but by his estimation I should be seeing moslty milky, with a few amber and a few clear. I'll update that tonight.

My vortex is really good too - totally did the job in the last set up.. even now, I have neg pressure and no smell problems.. just not moving enough air to keep things cool as they should be. And while I don't get too worked up about stuff that isn't perfect - I do upgrade when I can afford to.

I'll see if I can get that guy to chime in about the hours of light so you can get it from the source....


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 4, 2012)

that's 10light/14dark, right? makes sense. i really want to try that now. i just so happen to have an empty veg area i could stick a couple of girls in for the time being. 
brilliant.


----------



## cowell (Jan 4, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> what do you already have on your list of "should have"s?
> if you're already having heat issues, you may want to look into an a/c.....
> 
> and are you planning on running a similar vert scrog in your new place, or did you have something else in mind?


Only thing I have my heart set on other than bigger exhaust fans- is c02. Likely need a control unit for it too....
RO water
and a flip flop box.
Other than that, I haven't really came across too much I NEED.

Like I said, I think the heat issue is related to the exhaust fan I have. But if I need AC I'll pick it up for sure.

I was thinking more in terms of brands of controllers that you can count on, or something I may not be forseeing... like rain barrels.. just thought of that now, for holding water and stuff.

I am going to go with something very similar to this at the new place... I think I will close in all 4 walls and work from the rear... lol.. nevermind.. too early for jokes.
I will likely go this route for a bit until I can get myself into a house thats my own, and may set up larger plants with vert bulb (more like your set up).. but I really like this for now.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 4, 2012)

our controller is by grozone, thermostat by..... i wanna say canarm? i think grozone actually makes a "climate control" unit that does both. we have both green air and blueox co2 gens.... i think blue ox are more common and therefore easier to gets parts/service. (at least that's proved true in our experience.)

and yes. rain barrels are good. i like the 35gals for smaller spaces.

yeah, don't mind me, i have a phobia of excessive heat because of the bug factor around here. <--next to a forest, in an agri-zone. not a good combo with 80+ temps, might as well be providing superpests with a breeding ground  fuckers.


----------



## cowell (Jan 4, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> that's 10light/14dark, right? makes sense. i really want to try that now. i just so happen to have an empty veg area i could stick a couple of girls in for the time being.
> brilliant.


Yup you got it. Last 3 weeks are when he suggested dropping the light hours. He claimed it will knock a week off harvest time. like I said, I'll check my trichs tonight, and if they area mostly cloudy with a few ambers.. I'll hit it with final flush and chop next week.. if they are mostly clear with a few milky ones.. I'll wait the 8.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 4, 2012)

allright cowl here is what I have expierenced with the 10/ 14 of light. I finish quicker meaning my trichs are cloudy and amber a week or more sooner. thats really the only reason why I do it cause I finish quicker. and I yielded more not sure why wbut I did. I think the trick is not to cut the lights back to early and to late will do nothing. I like to do it for about 3 weeks. and yeah I have been staying out of trouble im looking for a job before i start another grow op just got my 5 mothers going.


----------



## cowell (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for chiming in man....

You are getting 10 hours of light in late October early November in my neck of the woods.. we all know Mj is a photoperiod plant.. possibly the reduced hours are forcing the plant to finish flowering faster. Quite possible.. 3 weeks of photocycle change is enough to dictate the plants phase I would think. I'd be interested to know more on if that's what's happening.
3 weeks 24/0 and you can have a plant that is re-vegging. 3 weeks 12/12 and you have bud forming and the initial stretch done. maybe 3 weeks 10/14 force the bud into it's final phase of life before turning hermie. Makes sence to me - if my reasoning is accurate... but I'm a week into it now and don't see any harm from it. As I said, my buds are the biggest they have ever been.. if it's just from the bare bulb and vertical set up, then I'm still saving a few hours hydro a night - but if they do finish quicker for me, I'm getting an extra harvest a year.. well worth the risk on one crop to try it out on your say-so alone if you ask me.

EDIT: check trichs and have mostly milky, a few clear, no amber so far.


----------



## nick17gar (Jan 4, 2012)

yea im impressed on the room set up, seems like a lot of plants in a small space, i wonder tho if you could have 1/2 the plants, topped, and still come out with the same yield tho, perhaps not in set up tho. 

that last post your saying 3 weeks veg, 3 weeks 12/12, 3 weeks 10/14... tahts 9 weeks, 2 months start to (close to) finish isnt bad at all, i guess thats a plus with a bunch of smaller plants. perhaps ill try this out


----------



## cowell (Jan 4, 2012)

nick17gar said:


> yea im impressed on the room set up, seems like a lot of plants in a small space, i wonder tho if you could have 1/2 the plants, topped, and still come out with the same yield tho, perhaps not in set up tho.
> 
> that last post your saying 3 weeks veg, 3 weeks 12/12, 3 weeks 10/14... tahts 9 weeks, 2 months start to (close to) finish isnt bad at all, i guess thats a plus with a bunch of smaller plants. perhaps ill try this out


Thanks nick-
bottom row are bigger topped plants that vegged for 3 months. I also have clones that vegged for 3 weeks, and some straight from rooted clone, the whole point was so I can quickly figure out what sizes fit best in this set up, and I can set up my clone schedual to make sure I have plants to go into flower... there are only 3 plants on the bottom row.. the rest all have between 5-7. I can veg for any amount of time.. I went 5 weeks 12/12. and have been on 10/14 for a week now.. harvest in 2 weeks. that will be 3 weeks of 10/14, and 5 weeks of 12/12... 8.

What I was referring about "3 weeks - blah blah".. was that I have noticed is 3 weeks seems to be the amount of time it usually takes for major changes to show in MJ.. not anything to do with my grow though... just that 3 weeks of 10/14 might be enough time for you to force results from pushing the daylight hours into a point that it would seem to the plant that it was in the last stages of developement, and rush to adapt to it's environment.. that's more of a theory based on my own understanding of how things may work from what I've done and seen.


----------



## hazeynights (Jan 6, 2012)

ya ive read about the 10/14, it definitely reduces flowering time because it starts going into survival mode, however i heard it down lower your yield because they get less time to grow.


----------



## cowell (Jan 6, 2012)

hazeynights said:


> ya ive read about the 10/14, it definitely reduces flowering time because it starts going into survival mode, however i heard it down lower your yield because they get less time to grow.


That kinda what I was thinking - makes sence to me too. But you are only finishing it a week early.. I am likely going to lose a little weight, but if you get an extra crop a year out of it... That's the kind of trade off I'm into.

My camera is screwed up - hopefully I can get a replacement within the next couple weeks so I can finish taking update and final pics.. First "journal type thing" I've actually updated along the way, so I'd like to make sure I finish this one - stay tuned.


----------



## siltman65 (Jan 6, 2012)

pLEASE LET US KNOW THE PARTICULARS ON BUILDING THIS SETUP! sorry about the caps...


----------



## cowell (Jan 6, 2012)

Sure man..

what do you want to know about it? I'll give you details, but where do you want me to start?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 6, 2012)

I think your yield would be affected if you switch to 10/14 to early thats they key. wait tell they build and are chunky use the 10/14 to ripen


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 9, 2012)

has anyone switched from normal to vertical.. and seen a huge increase in yield or what?? id like to switch but.. i need to see and know for a fact that it wll yield more i cant afford to yield less..


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 9, 2012)

you can yield more if you do it right.
google heath robinson.

he's got a lot of vertical grows and they all seem to black 1g/watt outta the water


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 9, 2012)

i sitll think if you if you put your plants around a light your still only getting light to one side of the plant instead of ontop of it. I was thinking about a vertical setup but iv been pulling close to 2 pounds per 4x4 table just growing 32 plants in one gallon pots under two 600's per table.


----------



## cowell (Jan 9, 2012)

You won't yeild less. 

Check out Heath Robinson's grow journals, and jigfresh, and clown baby.. just names of guys I can think of off the top of my head that have completed journals already to let you know what they pulled off their set ups. 

This grow isn't dialed in at all, there's been quite a few factors that should be effecting my crop, and while it is, I'm still going to grunt out a bigger harvest than I normally would get. How much? don't know yet.. check back in about 3 weeks and I should have my weight posted.


----------



## cowell (Jan 9, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i sitll think if you if you put your plants around a light your still only getting light to one side of the plant instead of ontop of it. I was thinking about a vertical setup but iv been pulling close to 2 pounds per 4x4 table just growing 32 plants in one gallon pots under two 600's per table.


You're forgetting about a few factors - HID will penetrate 2 feet of foliage.. my plants are smallerthan that thick, so the entire plant is getting light, I have noticed most of the bud sites have stretched around to the side of the plant closest to the light anyway.

In this round I have figured out spacing and how to better manage this set up.. I will be putting 5 plants in each box, 4 levels high, all the way around the lights. So I will have 80 plants around 2000 watts. The plants I vegged for 3 weeks are looking awesome.. These are the ones that will give me over an ounce per plant, no problem..and I'm upping veg time by a week when I move - so 80 ounces will be my benchmark once I get into a space I can at least control temps from going from 106-6 over the course of a night. 

You do what works man.. that's a great return. I'll likely be sticking with 4x4 space for 2000 watts. Once I get it dialed in you may want to change your mind.. but if you're pulling more with less light than I have.. who am I to advise you any differently. I just see some good potential with this style of growing enough that I can invest some time trying to get it right... and when I do - I'm sure I'll be a cappy hamper


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 9, 2012)

cowell said:


> You're forgetting about a few factors - HID will penetrate 2 feet of foliage.. my plants are smallerthan that thick, so the entire plant is getting light, I have noticed most of the bud sites have stretched around to the side of the plant closest to the light anyway.
> 
> In this round I have figured out spacing and how to better manage this set up.. I will be putting 5 plants in each box, 4 levels high, all the way around the lights. So I will have 80 plants around 2000 watts. The plants I vegged for 3 weeks are looking awesome.. These are the ones that will give me over an ounce per plant, no problem..and I'm upping veg time by a week when I move - so 80 ounces will be my benchmark once I get into a space I can at least control temps from going from 106-6 over the course of a night.
> 
> You do what works man.. that's a great return. I'll likely be sticking with 4x4 space for 2000 watts. Once I get it dialed in you may want to change your mind.. but if you're pulling more with less light than I have.. who am I to advise you any differently. I just see some good potential with this style of growing enough that I can invest some time trying to get it right... and when I do - I'm sure I'll be a cappy hamper


well you will be pulling way more than me if you are getting 80 zips off 2,000 watts. thats just gangster. I just really dont have the drive to do a vertical set up. Im to greedy i geuss you could say all the sapce I can get I thro more lights lol. or maybe i just dont understand it. I would like to see sum pics of all the bud that comes off your setup that would be bad ass if you got that much wieght


----------



## cowell (Jan 9, 2012)

not really... you are already pulling 2 lbs from 1200 watts.. If I can pull 5 lbs_* then*_ I am doing better than you.. if I'm doing 5 lbs a month.. I am afraid I won't have time to be your friend anymore  

Like I'll send Xmas card or something 

And we like to be called "gangsta's".. like with the "a" on the end...it's not "cool" unless you do it that way. You can grow weed, but where's your hood skillz SS? Mod..


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 10, 2012)

cowell said:


> not really... you are already pulling 2 lbs from 1200 watts.. If I can pull 5 lbs_* then*_ I am doing better than you.. if I'm doing 5 lbs a month.. I am afraid I won't have time to be your friend anymore
> 
> Like I'll send Xmas card or something
> 
> And we like to be called "gangsta's".. like with the "a" on the end...it's not "cool" unless you do it that way. You can grow weed, but where's your hood skillz SS? Mod..


lol yeah I dont put a "a" at the end of anything im a white boy. when i say mother fucker not motha fucka lol


----------



## cowell (Jan 10, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lol yeah I dont put a "a" at the end of anything im a white boy. when i say mother fucker not motha fucka lol


lol. I'm a craker too honkey! Don't mean you can't have mad skillz though.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 10, 2012)

cowell said:


> lol. I'm a craker too honkey! Don't mean you can't have mad skillz though.


Putting a's in place of 'er' and z's instead of 'S's' is LAMEEEEEEEE 

What up sticky? I was just think about you during the holidays man. I was hoping you weren't locked up on Christmas and shit. Hope things are real chill style for you right now bro. Stay sticky.


----------



## cowell (Jan 10, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Putting a's in place of 'er' and z's instead of 'S's' is LAMEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> What up sticky? I was just think about you during the holidays man. I was hoping you weren't locked up on Christmas and shit. Hope things are real chill style for you right now bro. Stay sticky.


I guess you didn't read into the fact I was just joking around.. that's ok, I don't expect much from you Brits


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 10, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Putting a's in place of 'er' and z's instead of 'S's' is LAMEEEEEEEE
> 
> What up sticky? I was just think about you during the holidays man. I was hoping you weren't locked up on Christmas and shit. Hope things are real chill style for you right now bro. Stay sticky.


no still fighting my case. was on here checking out cowells vertical setup. I need to make my way to vegas before i go to jail and try and win a million and fuk sum hookers


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 10, 2012)

nice sticky glad u aint locked 

hope all is well man! hope all ur krypto is still burnin!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 10, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> nice sticky glad u aint locked
> 
> hope all is well man! hope all ur krypto is still burnin!


I threw out the krypto got a strain that yields just as gud and in my oppinion is more kill


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 10, 2012)

genetics are half the battle!

I want to buy heaths V3 strain but it's out of stock on highlife


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2012)

i got the white andpurple caddilac and the kandy kush love em


----------



## cowell (Jan 11, 2012)

You already growing the Kandy? I'm waiting till I get into the new place before I crack mine..

One week to go till chopity chop chop. I either have to get a camera or use someone's phone to take a few pics tonight...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2012)

cowell said:


> You already growing the Kandy? I'm waiting till I get into the new place before I crack mine..
> 
> One week to go till chopity chop chop. I either have to get a camera or use someone's phone to take a few pics tonight...


yeah theres a couple 5 weeks into flower. theres nice but that strain "the white" out does them all


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 11, 2012)

whats up sticky!

ya so u think the kandy kush is more kill then the krypto ?
i smoked the kandy kush from blue sky and it smells EXACTLY like the KRYPTONITE bro
but the taste suprisingly isnt there! its a bit harsher then kryptonite i wud go with kryptonite over it..if u havent smoked the finished bud from there yet take my word on it
even the guy who worked there was like ya man i dont no why this is the same exact smell to n we talked about it..a trip isnt it ?

also sticky is the white..a white og kush ?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> whats up sticky!
> 
> ya so u think the kandy kush is more kill then the krypto ?
> i smoked the kandy kush from blue sky and it smells EXACTLY like the KRYPTONITE bro
> ...


the kryptonite is better than the kandy kush the white is better than the kryptonite. yields the same just better with looks and smell. its hard to beat the kryptonite but the white does it. if you grow it you will know exactly why its called the white. that shit is frosty


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya so did the kandy kush smell exactly like kyrpto to u but harsh when smoked huh?Also is the white a og kush white or is it different ? What's the cross n how's n smell?I wanna grow the white n I wanna grow other shit..dude u have to check out the clone shop they just opened!!!!!Un beleiveable selection n teens n all ...all healthy ..hit me back ill give u more detail ..ull be in heaven


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Ya so did the kandy kush smell exactly like kyrpto to u but harsh when smoked huh?Also is the white a og kush white or is it different ? What's the cross n how's n smell?I wanna grow the white n I wanna grow other shit..dude u have to check out the clone shop they just opened!!!!!Un beleiveable selection n teens n all ...all healthy ..hit me back ill give u more detail ..ull be in heaven



I got the white from the coffee shop I think its a og cross. What I have my eye on now is the cotton candy and i allready got the LA confidential from there I hope thats gud.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya la confidental is like a deep kush wit a hint of something else..deep fores kind..Cotton candy..what cross? Sounds bomb I might run cotton candy bubba soonAlso the white sounds bomb as fuck so its a all white og????


----------



## cowell (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, now we all know Mr.SS isn't t-bone's bitch... PM him about the rest.

update pic are coming right now....
Pic 1 -temps.. over 100.
pic 2 -my mother box.
pic 3 -most people will show their buds with either a beer or a lighter.. mine will be shown with a pop bottle.. 
pic 4&5 - to show you that it's a big handfull....


----------



## cowell (Jan 12, 2012)

pics..............


----------



## cowell (Jan 12, 2012)

more pics.........


----------



## cowell (Jan 12, 2012)

basically, these are the_ little_ buds...


----------



## SFguy (Jan 12, 2012)

WAHOOO!!!! COWELL.. you are gonna have a bumper crop, would kill if you could get the temps down, but fuckit, ur gonna rock at the new pad, i just started a thread instead of a journal, cruise by and say whats up


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking good Cowell, nice solid colas for each plant. A nice first run. I agree with SF, gotta get those temps down, the plants would be a bit happier. Are you still against cooltubes? Either way good grow, gonna be a nice finished product.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 12, 2012)

gota get those temps down


----------



## cowell (Jan 12, 2012)

SFguy said:


> WAHOOO!!!! COWELL.. you are gonna have a bumper crop, would kill if you could get the temps down, but fuckit, ur gonna rock at the new pad, i just started a thread instead of a journal, cruise by and say whats up


I know... like I said, I'll be getting a bigger exhaust fan once I get a few dollars.. What can you do? I can vent to the house and bring temps down, then the house reeks like weed.. I run it through my carbon filter out the window, and the fan's not big enough to get the heat taken care of. Honestly, I just know I have mentioned the heat several times in this thread and a few others... I know it's a problem, I know it's effecting my yeild, I can't do much right this minute other than say "man it's hot, I need a bigger fan".. Link up your thread and I'll stop by and sub.



CallmeTex said:


> Looking good Cowell, nice solid colas for each plant. A nice first run. I agree with SF, gotta get those temps down, the plants would be a bit happier. Are you still against cooltubes? Either way good grow, gonna be a nice finished product.


I am really diggin the bare bulb action... I'm not against cooltubes.. I just would prefer to not use one if I can get away with it. And thanks, I hope it stays upright for another week at least... 



MrStickyScissors said:


> gota get those temps down


I know.. I know.... 

I was just happy to get my camera back to take a few update pics... Anyway, hope you all are havin a good day. I gotta do some running around this afternoon, so I'm out.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 12, 2012)

HERES A LINK BRO! https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/502317-2200-watt-good-neighbor-grow.html


GOOD DAY? DOES WORK COUNT AS SUCKING? i wsa up soo late lastnight i feel like a zombie today, i need more coffee!!!!! and im about to take lunch soon, i need a joinT!!! keep it green homies


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 14, 2012)

Cowell has anyone told you yet that you might want to get those temps down?
Might wanna consider having a cooltube lying around just for backup. It's winter now, imagine the temps in July!

Love your room though man, keep posting pics


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

LOTS OFnew pics, bump, for high temperatures... =) just breakin ur balls, hahahha


----------



## cowell (Jan 16, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> Cowell has anyone told you yet that you might want to get those temps down?
> Might wanna consider having a cooltube lying around just for backup. It's winter now, imagine the temps in July!
> 
> Love your room though man, keep posting pics


I think someone may have mentioned the temps... but - I'm going to try and get them higher. Seems to be doing wonders.. I wonder if I get them to like 150 if I can stand in the room and it'll be like my own personal vape... 




SFguy said:


> LOTS OFnew pics, bump, for high temperatures... =) just breakin ur balls, hahahha



That's all good


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 16, 2012)

just thro another one 1,000 in there and cover it with a blanket lol


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

GOOD IDEA sticky!!! hahahah maybe a cotton blanket? so it can breathe?? =)


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 16, 2012)

with all this teasing cowell you have to thro a pic up of a therometer with a 75 degree temp.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

hahahah i just lauhged hella hard.. i gotta sleep thanks sticky & simon cowell =)


----------



## cowell (Jan 17, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> with all this teasing cowell you have to thro a pic up of a therometer with a 75 degree temp.


73 was all I could do... but I was distracted by my huge TV. I also have had to chop a few plants...... I know before, my smaller buds were shown with a 710ml bottle... this is one of my bigger ones with a 2 liter bottle... I have a few of these (these are my 3 week veg ones)



SFguy said:


> hahahah i just lauhged hella hard.. i gotta sleep thanks sticky & simon cowell =)


for what??? come up to Canada and we'll burn a bowl and you can thank me then... I'd go to the States... but you guys won't let "criminals" in..


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 17, 2012)

cowell said:


> 73 was all I could do... but I was distracted by my huge TV. I also have had to chop a few plants...... I know before, my smaller buds were shown with a 710ml bottle... this is one of my bigger ones with a 2 liter bottle... I have a few of these (these are my 3 week veg ones)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bud looks fire cowell. but as your friend I thank if you got the temps down or maybe it might be the genetics you could get a more soild of a bud. and thats a bad ass tv how big is that. LCD?


----------



## cowell (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey man.. This is solid bud....hang on - I'll get a pic of the main cola on that trimmed back.. as you can see on my 65" 3dtv (fuck I love that thing, the wife just let me get it) this was taken a few days ago when napolean dynamite was debuting....BRB...


----------



## cowell (Jan 17, 2012)

ok... here's my drying wardrobe....I have a few more to chop yet, and I have 5 ounces in jars at the bottom of the pic... I'm thinking I'll be somewhere around 2 lbs this round without a problem.

Edit:.. And I totally know I need to get the temps down, the bud is nice and tight though..honestly, best crop of my career so far.


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 18, 2012)

Those buds are looking dense to me. Great work on this grow. 

Are you thinking about changing your method in any way for the next run in there? Your yield is looking legit.

Stay Free


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 18, 2012)

cowell said:


> ok... here's my drying wardrobe....I have a few more to chop yet, and I have 5 ounces in jars at the bottom of the pic... I'm thinking I'll be somewhere around 2 lbs this round without a problem.
> 
> Edit:.. And I totally know I need to get the temps down, the bud is nice and tight though..honestly, best crop of my career so far.


yeah those pics look alot better. if you look at the tip in the first pic you put up it looks a little airy and then it looks like thers little buds on the bottom growing into a bigger bud. Is it sativa dominate? that trimed bud looks very nice. and the 65 inch tv damn thats a beast have you seen the 80 inch sharp they got? fucken bad ass but its 5 grand and im never paying that much for a tv


----------



## SFguy (Jan 18, 2012)

LOOKS GREAT COWELL.. they try not to let us criminals out either


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 20, 2012)

Got2 give you mad props cowell i love the vertical grow i wanna try this next time i have 3 x 400 watt lights and a thousand the 400 i can put sideways the have hoods and a built in ballast think it would work somehow like a three wall vertical with the 400s and the 1000? At the moment it being winter dont have to worry too much about heat just open up the window more. And also us Americans with Dui's cant get into canada or with a marijuana charge sucks huh. Unfortunatly i have three of one and two of the other no way i can ever go to canada without paying the heavy sportsman fee. Def gonna follow this and try to maximize my space similar to how you have done.


----------



## cowell (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok... final update.. 

I got 1 1/2 lbs of good bud. 3/4lb per light... not horrible. Not much better than I was getting before, but... that being said, my variables were all over the place on this grow. I got a whole bunch of trim, and 1/2 ounce of little buds I am smoking on now. There's no popcorn bud, that went right into the hash bucket...
I lost alot of weight in the dry... still decently tight bud, not my best in that regard, but HOLY FUCK, is it yummy weed.

Moving next weekend, so I gotta get out there and sell some weed to get the next place rockin right away.. look for my 2.0 grow to come soon....


----------



## cowell (Jan 21, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> Got2 give you mad props cowell i love the vertical grow i wanna try this next time i have 3 x 400 watt lights and a thousand the 400 i can put sideways the have hoods and a built in ballast think it would work somehow like a three wall vertical with the 400s and the 1000? At the moment it being winter dont have to worry too much about heat just open up the window more. And also us Americans with Dui's cant get into canada or with a marijuana charge sucks huh. Unfortunatly i have three of one and two of the other no way i can ever go to canada without paying the heavy sportsman fee. Def gonna follow this and try to maximize my space similar to how you have done.


Thanks chadly - I'm still happy with the results enough that I'm going to work the kinks out of this system and see what I can do once it's dialed in. The way I look at it, I'll never get less than 1 3/4 lbs off 2000 watts again. This grow had almost no variables in optimum besides light... actually - depending on who you talk to, maybe not that either.. for some reason in vertical some people are calculating wattage/ft2 differently than I am.

I'm wondering how you would set that up with the 400's in hoods... maybe if you are planning on using hoods and not tubes you should take a look at stadium grows. Might be better suited for your hoods, but still get more benefit from elavating plants to get better penetration.
I'd let you in.. But they don't let me decide that shit anymore though...sigh.


----------



## alexa8124 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice discussion about vertical gardening

This thread is helpful for beginner like me regarding vertical gardening.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 26, 2012)

wat up wat up cowell


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 26, 2012)

sticky scissorss whas good wit u man???!! where u been !!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

i think cowell is out gettin high and forgot to report to riu =)


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 27, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> sticky scissorss whas good wit u man???!! where u been !!


at my pad watching my kids got 3 zones of kryptonite where ya at kushsmoker


----------



## cowell (Feb 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i think cowell is out gettin high and forgot to report to riu =)


I have been high - lol.. but been busy moving and getting materials together for the new place.
have you ever moved a 2 foot plant - into an apartment building - up 3 flights of steps? Now how about moving almost 200 plants? Granted some were just clones, but if I would have gotten pulled over on that trip, I would have been in some TROUBLE.... ya, anyway.... been some late, long nights over the past week.

The new set up I'm building is pretty bad ass if I say so myself.. doing a 4 teir hexagon cowellbox grow. Have almost all the wood cut.. just have to finish a few miters to go, and then paint and rubber-ize and screw together. 
I am doing a few runs over to the new place today, I'll try and get some shots up....

And how the fuck did you get soooo much rep points? selling your gf's pic for rep now? lol... I'll pop over and check out your grow so I don't feel so out of the loop.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

lol i dunno either... im gangster like that hahaha

and im stoked your actually gettin the new spot man just ghostin it? (not gonna live @ the sopt?) it seems sooo much easier to me to do it that way, im here chillin, sounds like your on the way to be mursh =)


----------



## cowell (Feb 5, 2012)

SFguy said:


> lol i dunno either... im gangster like that hahaha
> 
> and im stoked your actually gettin the new spot man just ghostin it? (not gonna live @ the sopt?) it seems sooo much easier to me to do it that way, im here chillin, sounds like your on the way to be mursh =)


LOL... either way - good job 

Ya, just ghosting it. I have been there almost everyday getting things set up - and trying to clean everything with bleach and water - (man it's a shit hole). Plan is to drop by once a day and just give it a check. I'm keeping all my weed there too, so it gives me a reason to go over - pick up a few more grams for the night's smoke. 
I'm loving that I don't have to hide anything in the pad... I mean, nothing's OUT in the open, I threw a new keyed door lock on the bedroom most of my stuff is going to be going on in, but I will have a nice NFT set up for mothers in the main room closet...extention cords coming out of it and everything - just have to build it 

I'll be taking some pics tonight - I took some a few days ago, but I haven't had much time to sit and chill on RIU in the past few days.

and I have to ask -
What's mursh?

Edit : post 1,666 ...


----------



## cowell (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey SS... when you were using silica - did you find it made a difference?
I was contemplating switching over to home and garden nutes for a run to try them out.. but was thinking silica in my set up may be a great add on - if it does what it's supposed to do.
I have to hit the store within the next few days, so I can pick some up if it's not too pricey.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 5, 2012)

mursh- commrushal


----------



## cowell (Feb 5, 2012)

lol.. not just yet..still only 2000 watts man


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah the pottassium silicate wors very well. you will see a difference in your plants. for me i noticed healthier plants at harvest


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 6, 2012)

dont get silica blast its only 0.50 percent get proteckt by dynagrow its 3.0 percent


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 6, 2012)

mrstickyscissors said:


> at my pad watching my kids got 3 zones of kryptonite where ya at kushsmoker


sticky homie! My bad got this hella late haha!! 

That kryptonite u gave me smellsl like kiwi candy!!!!!

What is this silica ur talking about what brand ?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 6, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> sticky homie! My bad got this hella late haha!!
> 
> That kryptonite u gave me smellsl like kiwi candy!!!!!
> 
> What is this silica ur talking about what brand ?



I like the pro-teckt dynagrow. did i give you a cutting of the krypto i dont remember


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 6, 2012)

Ya the one u gave me hahah u dont rememebr ?? Hahaha how much u smoke ??


----------



## tellno1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Interesting grow Cowel I think I will stay tuned too... 


happy growin


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 6, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Ya the one u gave me hahah u dont rememebr ?? Hahaha how much u smoke ??


oh I think i remember now. its str8 murder isnt it? I got another strain that I got from norcal420 thats just as gud romulan. and this purple caddilac is out of this world also the white. hit me if you ever want a cutting.... and btw i dont smoke hahahahahah


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 6, 2012)

did you get that pottasium silicate cowell? you using RO water right?


----------



## cowell (Feb 6, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> did you get that pottasium silicate cowell? you using RO water right?


Yup - Thank man - will give it a shot. I'm not on RO yet. Still gotta get out and hustle the cash for then new fan... anybody wanna bu... nah - nevermind -I like it out here far too much to even joke about that and risk the boot.
I'm going to the pad all day tomorrow, should get most of everything done with a solid 10 hours...likely not everything, but that's what I'll tell myself.
I am going to get stoned off my rocker, and get to bed so I can get to work bright and early tomorrow.. like before noon. gotta make the hydro store sometime tomorrow too - so need to make a shopping list yet tonight too.. should get on that - later guys.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 8, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> oh I think i remember now. its str8 murder isnt it? I got another strain that I got from norcal420 thats just as gud romulan. and this purple caddilac is out of this world also the white. hit me if you ever want a cutting.... and btw i dont smoke hahahahahah


STICKY HOMIE WASSSS UP!!! THERES SOME PLACES OUT HERE GOT OUT OF THIS WORLD CUTS U HAVE TO MAKE A TRIP U WONT BE DISAPPOINTED! 

HERES A FEW THEY GOT

CHERNOBYL 
FIRE OG (REAL CUT )
COTTON CANDY BUBBA(REAL CUT)
HELLS ANGELS OG

ANOTHER PLACE I NO HAS:
BUDDHAS BREATH (LAMBS BREAD X BIG BUDDHA CHEESE) 
PINEAPPLE THAI(SUPER FUCKEN CANDY SMELL) TRIED THE SMOKE BEFORE
JUS TO NAME A FEW


REALLY HOWS THE WHITE SMELL ???? LIKE OG ????

ALSO HOW PURPLE DOES THE CADDAILAC GET??



FUCK YA!! THE KRYPTO IS MURDER!!!!!!! KIWI CANDY!!!WITH A HINT OF CARMEL FLORAL


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 9, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> STICKY HOMIE WASSSS UP!!! THERES SOME PLACES OUT HERE GOT OUT OF THIS WORLD CUTS U HAVE TO MAKE A TRIP U WONT BE DISAPPOINTED!
> 
> HERES A FEW THEY GOT
> 
> ...


i want to get that cotton kandy. the white is going to be my favorit even over the krytonite. it yields and it smells so damn gud. I really dont have any expierence with OG never got on the band wagon with the OG kush. seen alot down south never liked wat i seen. that purple caddy resembles grand daddy but has more color


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 9, 2012)

sick ya dude og always packs a punch..beenn smoken 20 different strains a week and going to hella different clubs and by far og wins

i been smoken sfv og and platinum og and pakastani kush!

how does the white smell ?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 9, 2012)

really strong skunky hint of sour


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 9, 2012)

damm crazyyy do u still have any more kryptonites lefT ?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 9, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> damm crazyyy do u still have any more kryptonites lefT ?


yeah i have a mother


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 9, 2012)

i want a teen in a month or so   : )


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 9, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> i want a teen in a month or so   : )


I anit trippen ill shoot one your going to have to drive out this way tho


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 9, 2012)

wish gud ol cowell could get a cut. hes out in canada arnt there kick ass strains there?


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 10, 2012)

fuck ya sticky ill take the drivee  thankss bro...shit i dont gotta veg box right now cuz sum shit happen wit da place im growin but u think i could cash u out or sum for a coo size teen thats ready to flower...? yeee thanks stickkkyyyy ur the man my plants becuz of u are beautys all the time ill give u some of the lambs bread headband and kaboom i grew to..


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 10, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> fuck ya sticky ill take the drivee  thankss bro...shit i dont gotta veg box right now cuz sum shit happen wit da place im growin but u think i could cash u out or sum for a coo size teen thats ready to flower...? yeee thanks stickkkyyyy ur the man my plants becuz of u are beautys all the time ill give u some of the lambs bread headband and kaboom i grew to..


ill do you a favor and sell you one of my mothers there getting to big anyways ill start another 1.


----------



## beenthere (Feb 10, 2012)

cowell said:


> The new set up I'm building is pretty bad ass if I say so myself.. doing a 4 teir hexagon cowellbox grow. Have almost all the wood cut.. just have to finish a few miters to go, and then paint and rubber-ize and screw together.
> I am doing a few runs over to the new place today, I'll try and get some shots up....
> .


Hey cowell just caught your grow tonight while i was browsing vertical growing, good job bro.

I also use a 4 tier hexagon 2000w for my setup but I went with a 72 site 2gal hempy setup.
The first hexagon I built was a stationary 4 tier but I only used 5 sides so I could enter but it posed too many problems with the plants crowding the lights.
My new setup uses all six shelves with the difference being they are mobile, when my plants get bigger I move the shelves out to accommodate the larger circumference of grow area, works great.

Anyway, just wanted to give props on you grow!


----------



## cowell (Feb 10, 2012)

tellno1 said:


> Interesting grow Cowel I think I will stay tuned too...
> 
> 
> happy growin


Thanks man, Getting ready to go with a new build, stay tuned...



MrStickyScissors said:


> wish gud ol cowell could get a cut. hes out in canada arnt there kick ass strains there?


Me too. There are alot of good strains up here for sure.



beenthere said:


> Hey cowell just caught your grow tonight while i was browsing vertical growing, good job bro.
> 
> I also use a 4 tier hexagon 2000w for my setup but I went with a 72 site 2gal hempy setup.
> The first hexagon I built was a stationary 4 tier but I only used 5 sides so I could enter but it posed too many problems with the plants crowding the lights.
> ...


Thanks for stopping in! I'll definately want your input on my set up then. I'm only in round 2 with the tier set up, so any input is appreciated.

I have taken some of that into consideration already - I took some shots of the progress today finally, I've been so busy no time.. but thanks for keeping my thread alive guys 

I will update more on it later......talk to you guys soon.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 12, 2012)

mrstickyscissors said:


> ill do you a favor and sell you one of my mothers there getting to big anyways ill start another 1.


really     thanks so much stickkky how big are they ? What gallon pot should i put them in to flower? Thanks homie!!!

My run right now shud be done in like 4-5 weeks so ill come thru!!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 12, 2012)

cowell said:


> Thanks man, Getting ready to go with a new build, stay tuned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you buy that or build it. that shit looks clean


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 12, 2012)

?yeeee u get the mesage


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 12, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> ?yeeee u get the mesage


i didnt get a pm


----------



## SFguy (Feb 12, 2012)

cowell said:


> Thanks man, Getting ready to go with a new build, stay tuned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey bro, just an idea, are you gooing to incorporate a res in the legs(where the buckets are)?? that might save room? just a stoned idea


----------



## cowell (Feb 13, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> did you buy that or build it. that shit looks clean


Buildin that beeyotch... and thank you.  more pics to come, forgot my ipod cable at the pad.... 



SFguy said:


> hey bro, just an idea, are you gooing to incorporate a res in the legs(where the buckets are)?? that might save room? just a stoned idea



Doing a big garbage can actually, and using a 3/4 HP sump pump to flood the whole unit...the new pics will explain it better than I could right now (I'm beat and stoned.. going to get more stoned-er) Keep them ideas coming though, I am just farther ahead on this than the pics let on.. I have my drainage set up. Just waiting for my last coat of rubber to dry so I can do a leak test... then it will be revealed....lol.. no- then I will have time to update with pics.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 13, 2012)

did you see that spray rubber stuff on tv the guy makes the bottom of his boat a screen door then sprays that shit over it and it floats. that shit looks like its bad ass


----------



## cowell (Feb 14, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> did you see that spray rubber stuff on tv the guy makes the bottom of his boat a screen door then sprays that shit over it and it floats. that shit looks like its bad ass


LMAO - YES!!! 
Would love to have a bucket of that shit right now

EDIT- I broke down and bought a water filter for the apartment... it was on sale. A Rainfresh unit.
Not RO, but a step in the right direction.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 14, 2012)

cowell said:


> LMAO - YES!!!
> Would love to have a bucket of that shit right now
> 
> EDIT- I broke down and bought a water filter for the apartment... it was on sale. A Rainfresh unit.
> Not RO, but a step in the right direction.



who ever made that rubber spray is a smart mother. who wouldnt buy that shit. U just have to buy it even if you live in the desert


----------



## SFguy (Feb 14, 2012)

i need some, lastnight i sprrung a roof leak!! ikes!!!! i went in too water and there was a drip from the garage roof =)


----------



## cowell (Mar 16, 2012)

umm.. where the fuck did all the rest of my posts go????


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 17, 2012)

cowell said:


> umm.. where the fuck did all the rest of my posts go????


link:
https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html


----------



## cowell (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks kitty- that's sucky news. I think I deleted all my new set up pics....&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 17, 2012)

ya, luckily i only lost 8 pages or so and i use a hosting site for my pics so it'll take me minutes to recoup them, but i feel really terrible for the folks who started their journals within the last month and lost everything.... 

i was really enjoying your new setup too.......


----------



## cowell (Mar 17, 2012)

I have no idea what that was--- it's ok I guess- but too bad for new guys, you're right.


----------



## cowell (Mar 18, 2012)

Stoopid losing all my pics...

Ok.. this is my veg set up.. I have 100 clones in a closet under a 250 watt HPS.
The shallow immersion is working well as you can see.


----------



## cowell (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok.. here's some various shots of the veg tower.. it's a hard set up to get good pics in.. but I took a few.. enjoy.


----------



## Clown Baby (Mar 20, 2012)

damn..
good work


----------



## cowell (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks clown - it still has issues that need to get worked out...but a big improvement even over the last vertical set up.
It is really hard to take good pics of though - as you're aware  but I'll see if I can get some more up... They really are looking nice and healthy.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 24, 2012)

View attachment 2085275View attachment 2085276lookin gud bro. check these out just about to crop for the first time sense my break.


----------



## cowell (Mar 24, 2012)

lookin good sticky... are you still rocking the smaller plants under the 600's?

here's week 3 update. I am going to be working on the cowellbox 3.0 over the next few days.. will have some construct pics from that.

I grabbed a few pics tonight.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 25, 2012)

in the last pics are those mothers?


----------



## cowell (Mar 25, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> in the last pics are those mothers?


Ya, the shots from where I'm holding the plant apart (To show node spacing is still pretty tight) to the bottom (like the last 6 pics I think) are all of veg plants. They will all be mothers in 2 weeks... Then they'll have 2 weeks to recover and they are going into flower.
Then the clones I take from the veg plants will have 2 weeks to root (that's long for me right now, 10 days is about average)
Then I am putting them in my veg rack (I will take more pics of that, it got wiped out in the data loss) for 2 weeks, then under the HPS for the final 3 weeks.. they'll get topped after the first week in there.
That should be enough time that the plants going in will be about 12-18" tall... I should be able to fit 20-25 plants per tier and fill the canopy out.

So - I don't really have "mothers", but they all kind of are.


----------



## cowell (Mar 31, 2012)

This set up sucks for taking pics.. and yes, I need to get my good camera over there.. ipod pics aren't the greatest.
things are looking good.


----------



## cowell (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok - good camera going over today - have to top up rears and water clones and veg plants... Will be able to update and see who's still around...


----------



## missnu (Apr 2, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> did you see that spray rubber stuff on tv the guy makes the bottom of his boat a screen door then sprays that shit over it and it floats. that shit looks like its bad ass


I always see that infommercial and want to run out and buy some of that stuff...but for the most part the cooler they make it look---the less cool it actually is... When I was younger my mom I saw infrequently at one time was married to a traveling salesman that sold random awesome products...but he was the infommercial, and since there were no cameras everything had to work properly...he had this tape that looked like elctrical tape, but it was like rubber, so when you wrapped it around something the layers would somehow fuse together and make one large piece of strong flexible rubber...he would wrap a few strips around a pen and then hand it to them...it always interested me when I would get to go along...at one time he was selling window tinting for homes and offices...----ewww one time there was this weirdo that wanted mirror tint on only his office window that overlooked a playground...he said he felt like snooty moms were always looking at him...I never thought about it then since I was a child, but now I realize why my stepdad declined and we fled the area...lol....Weirdo staring at all the kids getting worried cuz the moms can see him...ewwwwwww


----------



## missnu (Apr 2, 2012)

sorry...got sidetracked by the comment I quoted, but the way you are growing these plants looks Awesome! I would love to do something like it, but........I just can't...I am still trying to reduce everything i have back to seed so I can maybe do a handful at a time 12/12 from seed and then that is it...or something...get all the photos back to seeds and just do autos...I just feel weird like I need less than what I have...which isn't much, but feels sometimes like too much...more than enough for me, anyway...and i am shooting for just me....

I am having an overveg issue...I have more plants vegging then I need and it keeps happening...there is a hitch in my schedule when it comes to vegging while flowering...2-2.5 months to flower is the norm...so I have plants that are vegging that long and they are way too big to flower enough of them...so I end up with plants that have vegged through 2 flower cycles because all the other plants are too big to fit more than one or 2 in flower...the 2 flower cycle girls have been trimmed back twice, and that is really how I do it...I just trim them back when they get too big...but then they are bushier in flower, and thusly the same problem happens...so I want to keep mom plants and just do 12/12 to clone...I just have to wait for what is flowering to finish and then see what all is in the veg tent...I don't even know anymore...it is a big overgrown mess in there...uggghhhhh...and then I am going to clear what i can out of the veg tent and then I am going to take out the cloner and just take clones and then straight to flower they go...and then I put away the cloner... hopefully it will work...


I would have no way to deal with the heat from a setup like yours...I mean where would all the hot air go...then again if I used the same bulbs and space as I do now, what difference could it really make?...I still feel apprehensive about the hot air...but all that looks awesome...I could do something of that size once and then not have to do any of it again for a long time...


----------



## cowell (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey.. I'd suggest running a few mother plants. Then take clones off it as needed... trim it back regardless of if you need the cuttings or not.. I usually replaced mothers every 3-4 months.. just cause I could.. I could run likely 6 months before I'd want a fresh plant in there.
This set up is hard to get good pictures of.. I always thought :how hard can it be to take pics from the top or bottom... ya... it doesn't work that way either.

Update coming... from GOOD camera.


----------



## cowell (Apr 2, 2012)

Week 4... this set up is a bitch to take shots, but you can see some buds coming.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 3, 2012)

Lookin nice man. Looks like you might be able to fit another row of plants?


----------



## cowell (Apr 3, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Lookin nice man. Looks like you might be able to fit another row of plants?


Yup, it's a 4 teir rack, only have the bottom 3 filled on this run... Next run willbe a full system... And a few more tweaks to the set up shouldn't hurt either... I'm impressed with things so far.


----------



## cowell (Apr 6, 2012)

I've also decided- that since I haven't yet had to climb inside the hexagon... Going to set up a floor system too.... Can likely fill the floor around the bottom fan with another 8 plants... If only tipsy turvy things didn't leak, I'd hang those from the ceiling and have a capsule grow...


----------



## SFguy (Apr 7, 2012)

cherry fucker


----------



## cowell (Apr 7, 2012)

A few I suppose over my younger years..but I don't know that I deserve a title...
how you doing bud?


----------



## SFguy (Apr 10, 2012)

Good bro. Things look great man. I have like 200 pics i need to go thru to upload some of the better shots.. And i have lots of nugs already... Ghehe


----------



## cowell (Apr 10, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Good bro. Things look great man. I have like 200 pics i need to go thru to upload some of the better shots.. And i have lots of nugs already... Ghehe


Going over to start my flush tonight... I'll try and grab some week 6 shots too ... Let me know when they're up so I can check it out!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 10, 2012)

flush at week 6.ihardly even flush


----------



## cowell (Apr 10, 2012)

Soil and hydro are 2 different animals sticky... I've done 0 flush - 14 days... It makes a very big difference in the dry cure times too. But hydro shit has to be flushed or you can tell. If you can't tell the difference- you didn't do it long enough IMO. I like 10 days personally, but I won't have time to do the work here next week on it.. So I'm doing it tonight. Have some new pics I'll throw up if I son't get outta here too late. How are your plants doing now?


----------



## cowell (Apr 12, 2012)

It's weird ... I took pics... Like you said SF.. You have a few hundred to go through - I just don't feel like going through the effort. 
The loss of data thing kinda took all the wind out of my sails..


----------



## SpunkyMonkey (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi cowell thought it was about time i posted  Good Thred


----------



## beenthere (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey cowell, haven't seen your thread for a while but it's looking good.
Have you ever thought of growing drain to waste hempy's vertically?
I've got a couple of pretty nice hexagon setups that are drip fed/drain to waste with a raised floor for plumbing and ventilation, if you're interested in the details.

Cheers bro.


----------



## cowell (Apr 14, 2012)

Ya- I'm always into trying new things... Link me up so I can see what you mean !


----------



## beenthere (Apr 15, 2012)

cowell said:


> Ya- I'm always into trying new things... Link me up so I can see what you mean !


I've never logged a grow on any of the forums, I'm self employed and busy with my grows, wish I had more time in the day, but I will post some pics of the system I've been using for while and if you are interested I'll give you all the help I can. 

Where I'm growing we are pron to power outages, so an nft or aeroponics was to risky.
I started these hexagon towers in soil at first, a few years ago I changed up to hempy's and have been very successful with it.
My grow rooms have 10' ceilings so I have the benefit of a little more air exchange to keep the temps in check, it also allows me to build a 12" raised floor to hide the ventilation and waste plumbing, but 8' ceilings will work fine.




 

Each one of the 6 towers are mobile, it lets the hexagon expand as the plants grow closer to the light, this lets me retain a larger grow footprint (sq footage). 
One of the towers has caster wheels on its base, it allows entery in side the hexagon to take care of things. The water and nutrients are fed from the 50 gallon reservoirs overhead through the ceiling via triple drip to each plant site, then they cascade to a drain to waste hidden under the floor. The black square at the bottom is grate, I coll the lights from the 8'' inline fan that's ducted under the floor from another room it gives me freedom to move around without tripping over a fan. 

I really love the versatility of the hempy's, it's damn near worry free and the plant just love it. This is by far the most efficient system I've used and I been through quite a few. 
It baffles me why more people aren't going vertical, things have been quite awesome for me and my girls since I found out the world is not flat! lol


----------



## amrcngror (Apr 15, 2012)

dam thats a sweet ass vert set up....man i been thinkin bout goin vert, just been lookin at other ppls vertical set ups to get some ideas....since you switched to vertical you gettin bigger yields?


----------



## beenthere (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks bro. And yes I do, I get pretty impressive yields with this system.
If you have the space, you really should give it a go.


----------



## 22urbo (Apr 15, 2012)

beenthere said:


> I've never logged a grow on any of the forums.
> 
> View attachment 2123323
> 
> ...


you should definitely log one for us. impressive to say the least!


----------



## cowell (Apr 23, 2012)

I've started to reply several times and get side tracked... 
You're set up's awesome BTW.. I have several things on wheels, but found the ones I could afford didn't stand up to the weight. I don't mind the set up the way I have it, it's set up in the middle of the room, and I can reach any of the plants from the back. I had to tie up a lot of plants that were bending over from their weight.. And it was no hassle at all.
Other than the automation of it all, I find this system works really well for what it is. I have about the same plant count as my last vert set up at the start of this thread- this time the temps are better, so we'll soon see of I get over a lb a light. I have another teir to use next round, and enough plants to fill it. 

I'm yanking the lights tonight, I chop on Wed. I'll make sure to take some shots before I cut and hope they don't get lost....
other than that - life's been hectic, and I haven't had time to update with pics, but they're coming tomorrow... Maybe grab a few iPod shots while I'm here to keep anyone's interest  

For anyone looking into vert... Give it a go. It's well worth the extra effort if you're growing anyway.


----------



## cowell (Apr 23, 2012)

Ipods take bad pictures.. but I don't want to lug my camera back and forth to the place usually. I'll take some pics tomorrow when I'm over there with the camera as I'll be chopping on Wed. I took a few plants out already.. the wife needed some meds.. so I chopped the small ones and turned them into bubble. I cleaned up the pots today, and there was 11 I chopped, and there's either 35 or 45 plants left (I think it's 45 - but I can't remember for sure).

Edit:... ya.. really crap pics.. didn't know they'd be that unclear. Sorry guys.. was in a bit of a hurry today, and just snapped a few shots.


----------



## Bob Smith (Apr 23, 2012)

beenthere said:


> I've never logged a grow on any of the forums, I'm self employed and busy with my grows, wish I had more time in the day, but I will post some pics of the system I've been using for while and if you are interested I'll give you all the help I can.
> 
> Where I'm growing we are pron to power outages, so an nft or aeroponics was to risky.
> I started these hexagon towers in soil at first, a few years ago I changed up to hempy's and have been very successful with it.
> ...


Crazy sick setup, bro.

Clean as fugging shit.


----------



## beenthere (Apr 23, 2012)

cowell said:


> Ipods take bad pictures.. but I don't want to lug my camera back and forth to the place usually. I'll take some pics tomorrow when I'm over there with the camera as I'll be chopping on Wed. I took a few plants out already.. the wife needed some meds.. so I chopped the small ones and turned them into bubble. I cleaned up the pots today, and there was 11 I chopped, and there's either 35 or 45 plants left (I think it's 45 - but I can't remember for sure).
> 
> Edit:... ya.. really crap pics.. didn't know they'd be that unclear. Sorry guys.. was in a bit of a hurry today, and just snapped a few shots.


Looking good Cowell, I really like how those veg shelves are tucked away, looks very efficient.



Bob Smith said:


> Crazy sick setup, bro.
> 
> Clean as fugging shit.


 I've seen some of your grows, so coming from you that's a well appreciated compliment.
Thanks bro.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (May 14, 2012)

wats up cowl


----------



## cowell (May 24, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Looking good Cowell, I really like how those veg shelves are tucked away, looks very efficient.


Thanks.. I liked it.. but I need to upgrade. Will work awesome as clone racks for sure! 




MrStickyScissors said:


> wats up cowl


Sticky - I'm just chillin... livin la vida stoner.
You? How'd your last chop go? that wouldn't have been all that long ago...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (May 25, 2012)

it was just a average. upgraded my setup looking to get 3 a plant in july


----------



## beenthere (May 25, 2012)

Any of you guys ever grew White Berry?
I've got some that are almost 4 weeks into flower and so far I'm pretty impressed with it.
These were only veged to around 8'', so if I do another round with them I won't flip um until at least 14"
A few things I do like about them is they're easy growers and respond well with light to medium nutes, and the buds are getting hard as bricks.


----------



## cowell (May 29, 2012)

That's 4 weeks?? Good god man, looking like a heavy hitter for sure.

3 ounces, or lbs? With you- you have to ask right? 




Got a few shots- iPod pics... But at least people will know it's still rocking... Will have to post them later... Can't do it from iPod. Hope all is well for everyone.


----------



## beenthere (Jun 1, 2012)

cowell said:


> That's 4 weeks?? Good god man, looking like a heavy hitter for sure.
> 
> Got a few shots- iPod pics... But at least people will know it's still rocking... Will have to post them later... Can't do it from iPod. Hope all is well for everyone.


Pretty impressive for 4 weeks, I'm really liking this strain and I'll for sure do another round in the near future. 
They're getting chopped this weekend so that will make it 43 days, definitely a super fast finisher.
it's looking like the average yield per plant will be somewhere between 24-32 grams, maybe even a little more because these nugs are crazy dense and hard. Overall, not bad for an 8'' flip, I can't wait to try again with a little longer veg.

Hope all is going well for everyone.


----------



## cowell (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck... My grow is going for a shit... I had a few leaks that I patched with a product that may be letting off some poison... Either that or wicked heat issues like I've never seen- and my temps aren't near as hot as a few grows in the past have hit....
needless to say, cowellbox grow 2.0 has already evolved, and 2.1 is ready to be built. 
I am going to get some of the materials tonight to start making things better.

If I ever have the time or energy to post again lol- later guys, have a good weekend.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 10, 2012)

OUCH COWELL.... im sad now keep it green bro


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 10, 2012)

yeah great setup man, well thouhgh out and organized, you could do a whole DIY show for the network on "Crash this Grow Room".... and set people up with your sytem...lol
thanks for sharing pics, good luck with the yield , you give guys like myself new projects and inspiration...


----------



## nightmairz (Jun 10, 2012)

*best way to do anything plant wise is...on a sunny day go lay down in the grass over several differant days and weather conditions,what feels the best,u have a grow room remember what the sun was like on your face feel it. close your eyes adjust the lights temp humid ect ...to the most perfect day u were out in it. i walk in my room smells like a slighty damp forest like some things living if you never been to an area like that find 1 then you will know,words on a screen dont compair to being where growth is happening ,u can just feel it and know what conditions are right,ive been alot of places and so when trying this wanted it right some times it wasnt, but got it down,,,*


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 11, 2012)

Good to see that you're keeping the thread going, Cowell.
Dealing with summer temps indoors is a PITA... Unless you want to crank AC all day..


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 12, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> Good to see that you're keeping the thread going, Cowell. Dealing with summer temps indoors is a PITA... Unless you want to crank AC all day..


 thats exactly wat i do pump central air all day.plus 8 inch exhaust


----------



## beenthere (Jun 12, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> thats exactly wat i do pump central air all day.plus 8 inch exhaust


It's crucial for dense hard nugs, for me anyway.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 12, 2012)

I hit 90... And im still cruisin..


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 20, 2012)

bump.

we want pics cowell


----------



## peachcowboy (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been lurking and am very sad that Cowell had a rough patch so late in his grow. I know how demoralizing that is, having lost my very first grow to late hermies, and the third to paranoia from a friend getting busted. But OMG, the second grow was good enough to keep it in my head and plot and plan the next one. Thanks to Cowell, Heath, and all you other contributors, I am taking my toys and going vert this time. Wonder Woman is on her way from Nirvana, and I will do a journal. Thanks to ALL of you.


----------



## cowell (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys.. I chop in a week.. pics aren't coming soon.. they are shit - mostly all burnt up. It's fucked.. I had 2 AC's in the same room, running a 6" and a 4" exhaust, 4 fans around the room at different heights to circle the air, and the main box fan on the floor.
Temps are up to 95 at peak. Nothing else I can do. Already got a "talk" to about my power usage from the super... so I had to cut back on one of the ac's. That ain't going to help.
I lost about 1/4 of the plants to heat.. but I made 4 ounces of dry ice hash with it.. so I'll still be smiling...this round will likely just be for my pipe. 
I got in my flip flop boxes finally... one step closer to having my first dual set up going. 
Likely have to move first though.
I'll try and get on here in a bit and let everyone see how it's looking.
Thanks for the encouragement guys, it's the first time I've had any real problems with my grows.. I just can't keep an eye on it like I used to - that's the hardest part.


----------



## cowell (Aug 3, 2012)

Just an update... had to rip the whole project. 

Moral of this story - Don't grow in apartments.

Learned alot that I will be putting into my next set up.. see ya in 4-5 months.


----------



## beenthere (Aug 3, 2012)

cowell said:


> Just an update... had to rip the whole project.
> 
> Moral of this story - Don't grow in apartments.
> 
> Learned alot that I will be putting into my next set up.. see ya in 4-5 months.


Keep your head up bro, good luck and see ya soon.


----------



## virus effect (Aug 5, 2012)

Great thread, might do this on a much smaller scale with my 250 hehe


----------



## Senseimilla (Aug 5, 2012)

cowell said:


> Just an update... had to rip the whole project.
> 
> Moral of this story - Don't grow in apartments.
> 
> Learned alot that I will be putting into my next set up.. see ya in 4-5 months.


Looking forward to your next one.. just finished an apartment grow it is definitely a pain in the ass... had to move plants and do cleanups multiple times due to a/c issues. In a house now and it is the shit... never have to worry about someone showing up and coming into my place unexpected. Owner is in another state


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that Cowell. I liked this journal, hopefully you reboot when you setup your new and improved room. I say look at it like this- you have your experience with this setup now, and you have a real chance to take it and work out any kinks. Perfect opportunity.


----------



## SFguy (Aug 9, 2012)

ill sub to the the next one too cowell. sorry about ur luck bro. u really did have a legit setup.. 

when ur up its never as good as it seem, and when ur down ya feel like youl never be up again. but life goes on

May the wind always be at your back and the sun upon your face. And may the wings of destiny carry you aloft to dance with the stars.​


----------



## cowell (Aug 21, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Keep your head up bro, good luck and see ya soon.


Thanks - it's shitty doing this from scratch... but, better a 6 month hold up than a 6 year prison term.



virus effect said:


> Great thread, might do this on a much smaller scale with my 250 hehe


I'm toying with building smaller wattage set ups as well... post your link here, I'll continue with this thread once I have something more to contribute after a few more months waiting period. 



Senseimilla said:


> Looking forward to your next one.. just finished an apartment grow it is definitely a pain in the ass... had to move plants and do cleanups multiple times due to a/c issues. In a house now and it is the shit... never have to worry about someone showing up and coming into my place unexpected. Owner is in another state


That's what you need.. a house with an absentee landlord... they only care that your check clears. 



OGEvilgenius said:


> Sorry to hear about that Cowell. I liked this journal, hopefully you reboot when you setup your new and improved room. I say look at it like this- you have your experience with this setup now, and you have a real chance to take it and work out any kinks. Perfect opportunity.


For sure.. already been designing and gathering materials. I have learned alot over the past year alone. I have never had heat issues until I went bare bulb, this summer.. did fine last winter.. need to grow in basements.. I never had any issue in the basement at one place, and if I'd have known then, what I know now... I'd still be there 



SFguy said:


> ill sub to the the next one too cowell. sorry about ur luck bro. u really did have a legit setup..
> 
> when ur up its never as good as it seem, and when ur down ya feel like youl never be up again. but life goes on
> 
> May the wind always be at your back and the sun upon your face. And may the wings of destiny carry you aloft to dance with the stars.​


It's all good SF.. like I said.. I'm a lucky man not to be sitting in jail right now. I'll take the down time as a valuable lesson learned with little consequences other than being out a few grand for the place not in use during notice time and the few grand I'll have to save up to get it rocking again. 6 months from now I'll be posting pics. Until then, keep your sticks on the ice boys.


----------



## cowell (Apr 20, 2013)

sending out a Happy 4/20 @ 4:20 to RIU!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 21, 2013)

happy 420 cowell


----------



## cowell (Apr 20, 2017)

how the hell are you RIU?bb5 years since I wished you all a happy 4/20.. happy 4/20!


----------

